# Can someone make a sig of my 3 kitties?



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like to request a avatar and signature that meets the rules of this forum for my three babies.

Here are some pictures.

This is Shadow:




































This is Tigger:




































This is Kaycee:




































Any color or theme will do.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

here...hows this?


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Willow771 said:


> here...hows this?


Did you make that with PSP? Can you make a matching avatar?


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

I can Try


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

heres one attempt. i have never done an Avatar before..they do match


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats cool Willow! Good job!


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

awwwww... thanks Dawn. im trying..i think im really starting to enjoy this Graphic stuff


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you, so sorry I haven't replied earlier I've been busy with cleaning, the kids, cats, school, work ahhhh... anyways thank you so much I'm using them on a different forum I go to and wanted to mention if anyone else wanted to make one please do because I still need one for this forum and another one.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont think I am going to do any more graphic stuff with animals.
I have decided to put to use what I have learned and have tons more to learn and I am starting to do digital scrapbook pages for my children.
So we can have albums to look at and enjoy!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Ooooooook :?:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah...I was just thinking outloud.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Gotcha. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here :wink: :

Avatar:








Signature:









Btw, please save it to your own album, thanks!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Awww thankies! Both are beautiful


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please save the sig and avatar I made you, so I can delete them from my album, thanks!


----------

